# Too small - ammo



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

My scout just arrived! So excited to shoot it. Although I have my doubt about the ammo I bought for it. 7mm steel balls, will these be too light for the scout standard bands? .30 latex bands
Thanks


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Naw It shouldnt be


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks, just don't want to break the bands too fast


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah im not complete 100 percent on it but im pretty sure it wont be to light


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

no,you should be fine,7/16 is my favorite if you want to hunt sometime.


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a pic for sizes. 7mm is smaller than 5/16"(8mm).










7/16 is 11mm. Cheers!


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

It depends on your draw length. The Scout comes with rather long bands, so the shooter can decide if he/she wants to shorten them or leave them, depending on the draw lenght and desired stretch ratio. With a normal draw at around 30-32" you should be fine when you leave the bands as they come.

I advise you to get some theraband or other flatband material, a roller cutter and a self healing mat, so you can cut your specific bandsets. 12-10 mm tapered 0.03" latex or TBG works great for me when shooting 8mm steel.


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks that's really helpful, how long do you cut the bands? 8 inch?


----------

